# English-speaking doctor in Seville



## keith.uk (Dec 21, 2012)

Hi,

Just wondering if anyone could recommend an English-speaking doctor in Seville.

Thanks,
Keith


----------



## baldilocks (Mar 7, 2010)

keith.uk said:


> Hi,
> 
> Just wondering if anyone could recommend an English-speaking doctor in Seville.
> 
> ...


A better alternative would be to find a competent qualified translator/interpreter to act as a go-between you and a good doctor whether she/he speaks English or not. This would be even more important should you be referred to a specialist who may not be bi-lingual.


----------



## keith.uk (Dec 21, 2012)

Hi, 

Thanks for your reply. I hear what you are saying, but to be honest that's not an option I'm considering at the moment. I have found a few lists on the internet but they seem a bit hit-and-miss. I can get by in Spanish, so if it comes to it, I'll contact a few and see where it goes from there. I thought I'd just drop a line here on the off-chance of a personal recommendation.

Keith


----------

